# Firestone Value



## Monark52 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would like to know the estimated value of a 1949 girls Firestone Super Cruiser bike. It`s complete,but with slightly damaged pedestal light that is missing the top. Has been repainted light blue. All parts in good restorable shape.

I want to see if i paid too much


----------



## shutterbugKELLY (Jan 27, 2007)

Without seeing pics, I would usually say a couple hundred for a nice, complete girls Firestone / Monark bicycle with all the options and good paint.  If you're going to restore it and enjoy it, then I probably wouldn't worry too much about restoration costs.  Though I probably wouldn't restore it in hopes of making a big profit.  Boys and girls bikes cost about the same to restore (paint, chrome, tires, etc.), but a girls bike is usually only worth a fraction of its boys counterpart.  Also, Firestone / Monark cruisers are pretty abundant, which is a bad thing for value, but a good thing when restoring one.  Just my .02

- Kelly : )


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 27, 2007)

When i said it was repainted,i meant EVERYTHING was repainted.  The only thing they didn`t repaint was the tires! That`s ok,i usually strip them anyway if the paint is shot. This looks like house paint because in some spots it`s very thin and it looks like that pale greenish yellow color is underneath.

My next thought is,do i part it out? I hate doing that to complete bikes but like you said,it won`t be worth as much as a mens bike. I`ve only been doing bikes for about a year now and i`m not really in it to make money...i just love old bikes!

I`ll try to post pics soon.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah Im looking for some parts so I would love to see pics soon, I claim the rear rack and the front fender and pedestal light


----------



## hill topper (Feb 27, 2007)

*Firestone Cruiser*

I also have a girls 26 inch Firestorne cruiser with the front struts.
It has about three coats of paint with that pale green undercoat also.

Is the pale green paint the orginal color or is it a primer coat? 
I plan to take it down to the metal and wonder what was the likely orginal color.  It has a top coat of a rust color, like a primer, then apparently blue paint, and under it is the the pale green paint.

The bike is just too ugly to leave as it is.  It needs some relief as it is ugling up my garage! The metal seems to be straight, just covered with ugly paint.

I live in central Misouri, not that far from the fella in Quincy, Ill.
If someone would come by and buy it, it would save me a lot of work!

ed.


----------



## J.E (Feb 27, 2007)

How much do you want for it.Could you post some pictures


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 27, 2007)

There are a couple of cruisers on ebay now with that green color. Both Firestone and Monark had that shade. I`ve only seen that color on womens bikes with dark blue or black stripes.


----------



## J.E (Feb 27, 2007)

Yea I've never seen a men's bike that color


----------

